# Firecrest Bird



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

We saw this bird while out Turkey scouting in Ottawa county Mi. From what I have seen mostly they live in Europe.. The other sub species is the goldcrest. Can't say I have ever seen one like it. It wasn't very frightened of us







. Anyone have anymore info?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

That's kind of neat. Never saw one like that


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm guessing it is a Golden crowned kinglet. 
Great photo! We saw one up at Tawa's 2 yrs ago.
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwia_6P0w8LaAhWFhOAKHei3DuEQ_B0IywEwEQ


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Ruby crowned Kinglet .


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

ebijack said:


> I'm guessing it is a Golden crowned kinglet.
> Great photo! We saw one up at Tawa's 2 yrs ago.
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn.audubon.org/cdn/farfuture/nucvlkhmucERP5tcsUboaI1ABea3USp9b5DuhbyzHnY/mtime:1422549506/sites/default/files/Golden-crowned%2520Kinglet%2520m50-7-025_l.jpg&imgrefurl=https://pages.vassar.edu/sensoryecology/birds-with-friends-the-golden-crowned-kinglet/&h=820&w=1024&tbnid=vG6kiFtOc9MxeM:&tbnh=160&tbnw=200&usg=__66WsbpxuEW7y0h-3bmjGIk76_94=&vet=10ahUKEwia_6P0w8LaAhWFhOAKHei3DuEQ_B0IywEwEQ..i&docid=8Owb-FPt8dFIKM&itg=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwia_6P0w8LaAhWFhOAKHei3DuEQ_B0IywEwEQ




Yes I think you are right. My nephew took some really nice pics of it.. My pic is a pic off his camera. I'll post some more when I get them. From what I have read there are a few sub species that all are quite similar.
Thanks!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Here are some more pics my Nephew took.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice photos of a cool looking bird.

I'm betting the Sharp-shinned and Coopers hawks would set dead aim at that little orange flag.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Thirty pointer said:


> Ruby crowned Kinglet .
> View attachment 308202


Looks like a golden crowned. I believe the ruby crowned red is usually not obvious.
I saw several in the Rochester Hills area yesterday along with some yellow rumped warblers


----------

